# Warning Sign Generator



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

This could be fun!
Warning Sign Generator

Post the signs you make.:mrgreen:


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice red x.
Don't know if your doing it correctly but, after you make one, right click it and "Save as" to you computer, then upload it to your photobucket or whatever you use, then post.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i see this as more of a t-shirt design for the D-bags around


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

**


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

......


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

What happened to my sign?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> What happened to my sign?


 Signs signs, everywhere are signs! Do this dont do that, cant you read the siiiiigns.........


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have the worst damn luck with putting up pictures. Ok, maybe it MIGHT have to do with me being inept at it, but I'm sure it's just BAD luck.

Warning Sign Generator


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

In memory of wscsmart. :twisted:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Signs signs, everywhere are signs! Do this dont do that, cant you read the siiiiigns.........


Interesting Fra - you were mentioned on my sign (which I can prove was there because LG doesn't thank blank posts) and then magically you're the one who replied. Hmm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Interesting Fra - you were mentioned on my sign (which I can prove was there because LG doesn't thank blank posts) and then magically you're the one who replied. Hmm.


fra is shooting blanks again ??????


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sniper said:


> fra is shooting blanks again ??????


It was an obscure reference to his offer to take Kilv on a window peeping show


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)




----------

